# What are Australian news channels or media to follow?



## Desert Dolphin (Oct 23, 2021)

G'day mates

As a naturalised Australian hoping to come back, who lived almost all his life outside I ask:
What are the best news agencies or channels to follow? All as written, spoken, and watched?

I want all and all options, like some that focus internally, others internationally, or those inclusive and detailed or simply briefed and short. Also political, social, historical, financial, environmental commentators or programs, from all sides and parties..etc


----------

